# Multiple Kittens by the Same Dad?



## jameyd3 (Mar 11, 2013)

My neighbors used to have a boy cat named Mocha. He wasn't fixed and was primarily an outdoor cat. So my other neighbors had a new kitten named Chanel who hadn't been fixed at the time simply because they never had an opportunity to spay her. So obviously, Chanel got out one time and met Mocha. She was honestly still a young kitten, hardly even a year yet at that time. She had a litter of cats, which I would assume was five or six. Chanel's owners brought this up in a neighborhood meeting that my dad attended and he told me all about it; that Mocha had done this and that Chanel had kittens. The kittens were given away to different owners found either on Craigslist, through an advertisement placed around the neighborhood or given to the owner's family friends. Mocha's owners had even payed for Chanel to get fixed as well as Mocha.

But Mocha never got fixed.

Mocha instead got around to seven (YES, SEVEN) other cats: strays, house cats and even one of his own daughters. Three of the four stray cats gave birth under the porch of their house, the two house cats had their babies and his daughter had four kittens that must have passed away because nobody talks about them anymore.

So this is why, everybody, you must have outdoor male cats neutered immediately! Mocha ran away, FYI, with Chanel for some reason. Literally a few days after all of his babies had been born, he left. Weird, ain't it? I wonder if he has more kittens by now... This all occurred in the spring of 2007 and fall of 2008.


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Not just outside cats but ALL cats. And dogs. Inside kitties sometimes escape for an hour or two and can get into all kinds of trouble. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

All cats not part of a registered breeding program should be spayed or neutered. 

It's not just about fertility, there are health issues for cats remaining entire. For females cycling in and out of heat there's Pyometra which can be deadly, also cancers in both sexes.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

So true. Maybe there should be people who want the cats and dogs prior to the breeding of the animals.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

A lot of the problem is that most people _don't realize that a male kitten may be capable of siring a litter at 5-6 mos. and that a female kitten may come into heat at 4-5 mos. _ So this is why "early neutering/spaying" (at 2 mos. or 2lbs.) is important. Some females have "silent heats" and don't call or display typical signs of heat (calling, lying prone with rear end raised, rolling on the floor, and spraying ....yes females will spray when they're in heat!). All this is to a attract a male to mate with, and it doesn't matter if it's her brother or father. A female kitten that becomes pregnant can often have complications, or need a C-section. Some of the kittens may have problems or be stillborn. Male kittens may start spraying in the house to "mark their territory", and the urine of whole males is very pungent and disagreeable....not quite as bad as a skunk, but bad odor that is difficult to remove from wood or material. Please have your kitten neutered early, as you may not even know when it is mature enough to breed. Raising kittens is a big responsibility and an additional expen$$$se. Breeding registered cats is NOT a money-maker, but an expen$ive hobby, and most breeders would consider they have a good year if they can just cover their food and vet expenses. Although showing the cats is enjoyable _and necessary_ for a breeder, but it can be very expensive depending how many shows one attends and if there is a lot of travel expense involved.


----------



## ecat (Nov 18, 2012)

that really sucks.

If only people would use their brains!


----------

